# First bear!



## stuckbuck (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 3, 2010)

18 yards on the ground! For comparison I am 6'2'' 210 lbs.


----------



## Rocket101 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratson your bear. Hope I can get my first bear this year!


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2010)

*congrats!*

I hope there are many more to come


----------



## wildcats (Oct 3, 2010)

Man thats awesome.  Been wanting to kill one since I was a kid.  Congrats on the kill.  What county?


----------



## deadend (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweeeet!  Cohutta?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats Brother!  Welcome to the club...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowstring (Oct 3, 2010)

*Fist Bear*

  congrats.See YA on Moutain.


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yes, I shot it in cohutta. Only went one day this year, This is the same spot I have hunted for 5 years now, me and a few buddys with a result of 5 bears (this one being the biggest and the first male) 1 buck and 1 pig all on the same 5 acres.This is the only hunt this year that I had my video camera and didn't set it up Man what a rush having a bear that close! He only ran about 40 yards, let out a moan then went out. The meat seakers and hoyt did their job!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy for ya !!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats on your first bear.


----------



## pnome (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 3, 2010)

did DNR weigh it, if so, how much did it go??

by the way congrats


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 4, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> did DNR weigh it, if so, how much did it go??
> 
> by the way congrats



I have been in touch with the dnr and they are going to tag it tomarrow. I only packed out the hide and some meat, I shot him 3 miles back, but I have carried a 5'.3'' bear out that was a little smaller than mine and it went 184 field dressed so i estimate my bear 250 live weight.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats - nice bear!


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice bear!


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 5, 2010)

I think 230-250 lbs would be a fair live weight guess on the bear. Congratulations


----------



## MsFit (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats to you!  I'm hoping my BF and I can go bear hunting so I can get one, too.  Way to go!


----------



## hunting clouds (Oct 17, 2010)

great job man i got my first this year too


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that a 38 Pro? It has a risor shok and a stealth shot, but has the old limb pockets and is not a parallel limb bow.......38 Pro right?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 18, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Is that a 38 Pro? It has a risor shok and a stealth shot, but has the old limb pockets and is not a parallel limb bow.......38 Pro right?



thanks again everyone. 
This bow is my new to me 09 737. So far it has one squirrel and one bear under it's belt! No deer yet.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats...When did you start spooning with a bear?


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 20, 2010)

Just BB said:


> Congrats...When did you start spooning with a bear?



Like i said... it was my first


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your first bear!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 25, 2010)

wtg


----------



## HunterEllis (Oct 26, 2010)

Just BB said:


> Congrats...When did you start spooning with a bear?



congragulations


----------

